# Pro Logic bar bend



## andym (Oct 4, 2005)

My cyclocross bike, a 09 Masi CXR, came with Ritchey Pro Logic bars. I really like the bend of them but can't find any info on the reach and drop. I want that bend on my road bike. Can anybody help me out here? For my road bike I'd likely WCS line.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

The WCS Logic II bars are the equivalent of the Pro Logics in shape but are an improvement in quality and weight. The reach and drop of our all our Logic bars are different based on what width you have. 

A width of 38cm and 40 cm has a 125mm drop and a 72mm reach.
42cm width, 132mm drop, 78mm reach
44cm width, 144mm drop, 82mm reach

Not all companies do this but it's to optimized the reach and drop configurations for all size riders. Also note that when you upgrade to WCS you have all sorts of finish options to really bling out your bike (Matte Black, Wet White, Wet Black, Wet Red).

Hope this helps, let me know if you need further clarification.


----------

